# Evidence of Nature Commitment



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, i want to thanks you all for the advice that has been giving to me so far in the respect of the 2nd stage application which am about to lodge soon.
The immi want to know the nature of our commitment to each other.....I gave them the e mails and chat text and some of the letters posted to each other when we are apart during the processed of my pmv and since my arrival here we have not been apart .
can anyone tell me the kind of evidence they are expect from me in this point?


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi

Your applying for spouse visa from PMV?

If so you could include pictures and receipts from your wedding. Explain how the wedding was paid for. Evidence of how you both contribute to your relationship financially, bank statements etc.

Basically they wanna know how your relationship works since PMV was 
granted. Write a statement about how your household works, how you share everyday responsibilities etc and what your future plans are together. 

Show joint bank accounts or joint leases. 

I don't know what you have already given them so can't exactly what they are looking for. Maybe go back to the partner visa booklet and checklist to see if you missed anything.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Hi
> 
> Your applying for spouse visa from PMV?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice , although i havent give them anything just planing to put in my appliaction next month. we have gotten most of the evidence since my arrival to Australia, just want to know sample of what they are expecting when it comes to NATURE OF COMMITMENT TO EACH OTHER? During my pmv visa application i gave them letters sent to each others, e mails, greeting cards, and chat text. My question is that do they want the same evidence again since my arrival to australia?


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes it's the same kind of stuff but obviously you are together since then so use photos, cards etc since PMV. You can also take a print from Facebook showing your mutual friends as you may have more friends in common since you've lived here.

You can include invitations to parties etc that are both addressed to you.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Yes it's the same kind of stuff but obviously you are together since then so use photos, cards etc since PMV. You can also take a print from Facebook showing your mutual friends as you may have more friends in common since you've lived here.
> 
> You can include invitations to parties etc that are both addressed to you.


Thanks for your advice and have a greatday


----------

